# Are Pellets Even Worth It



## flex fish (Aug 20, 2010)

I feed my 14" rhom half a whole cat fish fillet saturated In vita chem for 24hours then stuffed with NLS pellets, about the next day or so it's like the pellets go right threw him all sitting In the sand, is he getting any nutritional value form these pellets, it's like all the pellets are craped out in small peaces


----------



## cmulawka (Dec 11, 2007)

I would make sure that the are just not being spit up or out. If the are going right threw him why bother feeding them. Im sure the fish fillets are providing fine.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Yes there worth it, When you have a Big Rhom like your 14" monster you better expect alot of poo.

Also


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Sure you can feed just Fillets but the growth and coloration is phenomenal when pellits are supplemented, There has never been a scientific experiment done so its not set in stone by any means, but the pygo guys on here time and time again prove pellits are the way to go.


----------



## AquaticMonsters (Aug 25, 2010)

yes they are. big time!


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

flex fish said:


> I feed my 14" rhom half a whole cat fish fillet saturated In vita chem for 24hours then stuffed with NLS pellets, about the next day or so it's like the pellets go right threw him all sitting In the sand, is he getting any nutritional value form these pellets, it's like all the pellets are craped out in small peaces


I know what you mean about the fish poop. It appears that way but I think it is just some of the color passing through. My pygos get pellets as a staple. They love them and are very healthy breeders!
And way less messy than any other food.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Pellets are convienent.

White fish meat in vitachem would be fine.. 
But its not hard throwing a few pellets into the tank..


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

Hell Yeah they're worth it


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

If you've got a Serra that'll eat pellets, consider yourself very fortunate IMO.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

Piranha_man said:


> If you've got a Serra that'll eat pellets, consider yourself very fortunate IMO.


X2 most serra's ive had are very picky eaters. my manny won't even eat shrimp, only white fish fillet.


----------

